# Port Mansfield deer at store?



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Is the store in Port Mansfield still feeding the deer every evening? 

I remember seeing pics of big bucks down there years ago. I have to go down there for work and thought I would go check it out. 

Thanks


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

They stopped several years ago, but there are feeders scattered all over the place. Be careful as the deer are so tame now they will walk right in front of your truck.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Supposed to have stopped feeding deer period down there due to the fact that they're causing accidents and have injured some children.

Last I heard was that everyone was supposed to have emptied their feeders and were not to refill them and visitors were not to feed them either.

TH


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I was there 3 weeks ago, saw lots of deer, they were very skinny.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

bummer, oh well. 

thanks for the responses.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Port Mansfield*

There are still deer all over. Correct that you are not supposed to feed them. It is easy to see where people still do. The city is looking for a way to control the numbers somehow, but of course without harvesting them. Way too much of a PR nightmare to bow hunt or trap them out. Hopefully the recent rains will put more feed in the fields for them. Sure are some nice bucks in town down there.
BB


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Supposed to have stopped feeding deer period down there due to the fact that they're causing accidents and have injured some children.
> 
> Last I heard was that everyone was supposed to have emptied their feeders and were not to refill them and visitors were not to feed them either.
> 
> TH


I've heard the same as well


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's one from last October.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

was that the buck that got "managed"(shot ) last fall in town? I know there are several nice bucks that are well known to all


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

There are some good ones down there...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Dang, looks like the need to do something ASAP


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea a kid or someone is going to get hurt. A doe actually jumped a fence, knocked a friend of mine's daughter down to get something she was eating from her.

TH


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's some more.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

wow I wish I had this problem at my lease in cuero


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

they need to get over the PR problem and thin out the deer > as ticks are now a problem in PM as are wrecks, and who likes to get ticks or in a wreck??


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Looks like they would be pretty easy to dart and relocate.. Heck I could get a lot of them with a blow gun....


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

So whats the deal down there??... Do they not allow hunting or what..


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

we could hunt with a bow no firearms in the unused areas of PM but people got upset and argued over spots like all places ? so the pwers said no more any type hunting , now an over flow of starving deer and **** + wild house cats


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

I've had to literally shoo them out of the driveway (bedded down) so I could back the Jeep out.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, great looking deer. To bad they can't try to relocate them.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's my favorite Mansfield deer


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)




----------

